# Sale: NEUSPEED Short Shift Kits for B5 S4, A6 2.7T (6-SPD) - $149.95!



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

The *NEUSPEED* Short Shift Kit (66.02.28) reduces the throw in your B5 S4, A6 2.7T by 35% by changing the pivot point of the mechanism. The *NEUSPEED* Shift Lever is also 1/2" inch shorter than stock. These kits use a billet steel replacement shift lever and billet aluminum fork. The (66.02.28) shifter fit all '00-'01 Audi S4 up to a production date of February and '00-'01 Audi A6 2.7T models. To confirm fitment, from the top of your factory shift lever down to the c-clip must measure 3-3/4" to use this part. The *NEUSPEED* Short Shift Kit (66.02.29) reduces shift throw by 30% by changing the pivot point of the mechanism. The *NEUSPEED* Shift Lever is also 1/2" shorter than stock. These kits use a billet steel replacement shift lever and billet aluminum fork. The (66.02.29) fits Audi S4 models with a production date of February '01 or later. To confirm fitment, from the top of your factory shift lever down to the c-clip must measure 4-5/8" to use this part. These are in stock and ship same day (3 kits available at this price - normal price is $174.95). Local will call pick-ups available. Please PM us to place an order and a rep will get your order in and processed immediately. 

(66.02.28) is for the early cars - '00-'01.5 :: $149.95 + $5 for shipping!

(66.02.29) is for the later cars - '01.5-up :: $149.95 + $5 for shipping!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

One (1) more in stock until they go back up to $169.95. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

FYI: Both of these part numbers will be back in stock next week (get 'em while the pricing is hot).


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

These will begin shipping again on Monday! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*IN THE SOUTH OR CENTRAL TEXAS AREA AND NEED YOUR WARES INSTALLED? 

CALL US FOR AN APPOINTMENT TODAY - 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)*


----------

